# Did anyone leave a message for their recipients?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya, 

I would love to leave a card/message for my recipient wishing them luck etc... do you think that would be possible? I would love to be able to wish them luck etc... 

Has anyone done this? 

Carrie


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

No, I haven't but I had this the other way round on my first ES cycle.  I received a thank you card and a lovely bunch of flowers when I came round from EC, it was really lovely and it made me realise how greatful they were.  On my second ES attempt I got absolutely nothing and it make me feel really unappreciated and sad.  But yes, I'd presume you could do this the other way round, it's actually a nice idea I think.
So long as the card etc doesn't have any identifying information I'm sure it would be fine.  Just check with clinic.
Helen x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just to let you know that my egg share co-ord told me that my recipient would LOVE a card from me! so, thats what i am gonna do!


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

fluffyhelen9999 said:


> On my second ES attempt I got absolutely nothing and it make me feel really unappreciated and sad.


How can you even think the recepient does not appreciate you? They pay for our treatment on top of their own which at my clinic is arround £7500 per cycle and contactvia cards etc is discouraged.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats a lovely idea hun! Good luck tomorrow! Cant wait to hear how many eggies you been hiding in there!!
xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

fluffyhelen9999 said:


> No, I haven't but I had this the other way round on my first ES cycle. I received a thank you card and a lovely bunch of flowers when I came round from EC, it was really lovely and it made me realise how greatful they were. On my second ES attempt I got absolutely nothing and it make me feel really unappreciated and sad.


Have to say I agree with Blackbird on this one Helen hun. As a recipient I have had 2 donor egg cycles and shortly going for the 3rd. I have never bought a card or flowers or chocs or anything for my donors for the simple reason that I think they would rather remain as separate from me as possible. I hope they know how grateful I am to them without having to buy them flowers or send them a card - I send a little prayer up every day that ladies like yourself are willing to share your eggs, but feel that cards/flowers etc is taking it a step too far towards the "personal" area. However, it does not mean that I am any less grateful or thankful to my donor for sharing her eggs with me. I think at the time of EC/ET I am far too emotional and stressed out to think about buying cards etc, and presume the donor feels the same way too.

Just my opinion anyway
Love
Tracy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry I know I don't post here regularly but I am an egg sharer. I have to say I've egg shared 4 times and never once did it even cross my mind to think my recipient should be sending me a thank you note or flowers. I got my tx vastly reduced because they needed eggs and could pay for them, and I wouldn't have Benjamin now if it wasn't for a willing recipient who accepted me as a donor. When all is said and done, I would never ever have been able to afford any IVF at all without egg sharing and the fact that I could is reward enough for me.

Having said that if someone had sent me a card I would have been really happy ith it. It is a really lovely gesture and I think you're a wonderful person for thinking of doing so, Carrie. If you can, I say do it as I am sure your donor will be chuffed to bits.

C~x


----------

